# Voltaje salida microfono electret



## stai (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy tratando de usar un micrófono electret con la configuración básica una R=1.5k en serie y entre la R y el MIC un C=1u, alimentado con tres baterías AA, el problema es cuando mido la señal de salida no pasa de 5m Vp, practicamente es puro ruido, no entiendo qué pasa, pues yo hacia un ratico había utilizado uno y si no estoy mal tenía un voltaje pico de salida más alto, agradezco cualquier comentario.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 13, 2009)

usa el buscador interno hay información....
quieres amplificar la salida del microfono electric?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/necesito-poco-guia-mic-electret-21423/


----------



## stai (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola muchas gracias por su tiempo, efectivamente quiero amplificar la señal del microfóno electret, pero cómo comentaba la salida de la configuración básica es muy pequeña, está con mucho ruido, entonces me parece grave amplificarlo con ese ruido... no entiendo por qué, adjunto les envío el circuito de configuración básica con sus valores y también la señal que estoy obteniendo, con un silvido a una distancia de aproxidamente 20 cm, me parece muy raro pues los micrófonos electret si no estoy mal se caraterizan por tener una sensibilidad muy buena, recibo cualquier comentario.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 14, 2009)

Será menos de 1mV no?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

Nooo, me parece a mi que un electret tira más de 1 mV, debe rondar los 300 o 500mV.

el ruido se debe a que los piezoelectricos tienen un diafragma el cual mueve millones de particulas de carbono las cuales chocan y producen vibraciones, que se traducen como sonido.

esos mismos choques producen ruido. además de eso, el diafragma es muy sensible a cualquier movimiento de aire.

por eso deberias usar filtros para altas frecuencias, un resistor mas grande limitador uno de 4,7K.

saludos.


----------



## stai (Jul 14, 2009)

Bueno señores pues solucioné un poco el problema cambiando la R=1.5k por una de 10K, si alguién sabe por qué, sería muy bueno que explicara.


----------



## paulreta (Jul 30, 2009)

Por lo que leí en las hojas de datos todos los electret tienen un consumo maximo de 0,5 mA, y varian en voltage de operación de 2 a 4,5 V.  Con alimentarlo atravez de una resistencia que le provea alrededor de 1 mA yo supongo que será sufiente, y si la resistencia es muy pequeña le estamos dando mas corriente de lo que necesita, quizá por eso patalea. 
Yo no tengo los elementos de medición pero sería bueno mientras se mide la señal de salida en un osciloscopio ir subiendo una resistencia de alimentación variable y ver si con solo suministrarle 0,5 mA la salida se mantiene impoluta. 
No entiendo como no hay un integradito preamplificador exclusivo para electret


----------



## Herrpiluso YO (Oct 12, 2022)

El nivel de salida se calcula por la variación de corriente (Delta I) por la R de carga.
Lo mismo que se hacía con un triodo valvular.
Si la R es muy pequeña, la variación de corriente provocará una baja señal
Les aclaro que trabajé por más de medio siglo en electrónica y usé electretos a cansarme pero llegué hasta aquí porque estoy teniendo problemas para armar un mikey de reemplazo. Contestando a ustedes me hago un favor porque repaso mis conocimientos. Lo mismo me sucedía con problemas que me costaba resolver en algún equipo. El cliente quería explicación: Yo bajaba a un nivel que el cliente entendiera y ENCONTRABA LA RESPUESTA.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 12, 2022)

Herrpiluso YO dijo:


> El nivel de salida se calcula por la variación de corriente (Delta I) por la R de carga.
> Lo mismo que se hacía con un triodo valvular.
> Si la R es muy pequeña, la variación de corriente provocará una baja señal
> Les aclaro que trabajé por más de medio siglo en electrónica y usé electretos a cansarme pero llegué hasta aquí porque estoy teniendo problemas para armar un mikey de reemplazo. Contestando a ustedes me hago un favor porque repaso mis conocimientos. Lo mismo me sucedía con problemas que me costaba resolver en algún equipo. El cliente quería explicación: Yo bajaba a un nivel que el cliente entendiera y ENCONTRABA LA RESPUESTA.


Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena...el último posteo en el tópico fué en el año 2009, pero les va a servir a quienes vengan detras tambien.

Yo le hubiera bajado  un cambio mas y hubiera respondido que, las corrientes que maneja el " electret " son bien bajas e imponerle  una resistencia de 1500 ohms, era una corriente que le iba a costar manejar al MIC, en cambio con 10000 ohms, todo era mas saludable y el micrófono si podia manejar y mostrar con buen SWING  y amplitud visible.


----------

